# Verkaufe Scapin Ottobulloni Rs Ra. - Gibt Nur Zweimal In Deutschland - Echte Rarität



## ms_PD (22. August 2003)

OTTOBULLONI RS RAHMEN VON SCAPIN
EIN KLASSE RAHMEN DER SEINESGLEICHEN SUCHT.
VON DIESEM RAHMEN GIBT ES NUR ZWEI IN DEUTSCHLAND.
NEUPREIS RAHMEN INKL. DÄMPFER EURO 2500.-
DER RAHMEN IST 1,5 JAHRE ALT UND WURDE 
GUT GEFAHREN.
OSTALPENÜBERQUERUNG - WESTALPENÜBERQUERUNG
VIELE TOUREN.
DER RAHMEN IST IN EINEM SEHR GUTEN ZUSTAND - 
WEDER VERZOGEN NOCH BESCHÄDIGT.
ZEIGT NATÜRLICHE GEBRAUCHSSPUREN.KRATZER
KLEINERE LACKSCHÄDEN 
DETAILS 
COLUMBUS XLR8R DESIGN UND SPECS BY SCAPIN 2002
RAHMEN MIT AUFNAHME FÜR SCHEIBENBREMSEN
OBERROHR 1"1/8 INSIDE ROHR 27MM AUSSENROHR
34,9MM S.B.S SCAPIN BLACKAGE SYSTEM DISC BRAKE 
DROPOUT INTERNATIONAL STANDARD 
GEWICHT 2550GR. DER RAHMEN HAT EINE GRÖSSE VON  18"

WEITERE DETAILS FINDET IHR UNTER WWW. SCAPIN.COM

CHECKT MAL AUF EBAY WAS GEHT.
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2749124457&category=30745&rd=1


----------



## wof (24. August 2003)

Hallo 

welcher Fox - Dämpfer ist verbaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cuore_sportivo (25. August 2003)

Hallo,
ich fahre seit einem jahr einen ottobulloni rs (modell 2002). vom fahrverhalten bin ich zufriden mit dem teil, doch es quitscht und knarrt extrem aus der federung (unten beim tretlager bei den 'otto bullonis). kennst du dieses problem? war deswegen bereits bei scapin in italien, die haben mir die lager des 2003 modells montiert doch jetzt knarrt es bereits wieder ärger denn je.... habe mich deswegen zum verkauf des guten stücks entschlossen, obwohl tut fast etwas weh, denn ist echt ein geiles bike....
gruss aus der schweiz
(bin hierzulande wohl der einzige ottobulloni biker!)


----------

